# I'm Going AWOL



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I kind of think one of these are in my future.

2014 Specialized goes AWOL for Adventure, Disc for CX


----------



## Crudcake (Apr 25, 2010)

Be sure and check out the original adventure series of bikes.....Salsa.

CC


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm debating between this and a Giant Anyroad or Revolt. . .

Hoping to demolish DK200, The Ogre, and lots of long days cruising backroad miles.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

The AWOL geo is up on the Specialized site.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Seems like long top tubes and tall head tubes for each size.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

I luv this bike the more I look into it.

Here is a cool link, check out the "archive" .

http://wearegoingawol.tumblr.com

I may be going..... _AwoL _.........comp.

Specialized Bicycle Components

Looks like a fun bike I would get mega use out of for a lot of years.


----------

